# Texas Method Spreadsheet



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone have the texas method spreadsheet?


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

There you go.

View attachment TexasMethod - v1.7.xlsx


I posted loads of strength spreadsheet in this topic

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/249719-the-strength-routines-thread/?do=embed


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Do people follow the numbers when working/warming up on the spreadsheets or work the weight up by yourself?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Do people follow the numbers when working/warming up on the spreadsheets or work the weight up by yourself?


 Bump


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

People follow the spreadsheet to a tee?

Ie do the warm up sets it suggests?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

It's a decent routine, I prefer madcows personally as the recovery day gets pretty boring on tm

But overall it's a solid intermediate program

I ran it like this, except I was using explosive pendley rows for 5x5 in place of powercleans


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> It's a decent routine, I prefer madcows personally as the recovery day gets pretty boring on tm
> 
> But overall it's a solid intermediate program
> 
> ...


 Would do the same personally, powercleans at the end of your heavy sets is a silly concept IMO, the only problem I see with the program. It is too much of a technical movement to perform in a fatigued state. Just my two cents.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Would do the same personally, powercleans at the end of your heavy sets is a silly concept IMO, the only problem I see with the program. It is too much of a technique movement to perform in a fatigued state. Just my two cents.


 Bang on the money

That and if you're not planning on competeting in oly lifting there is no need to be training like one

You can build just as much explosive power with heavy paused work


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Bang on the money
> 
> That and if you're not planning on competeting in oly lifting there is no need to be training like one
> 
> *You can build just as much explosive power with heavy paused work*


 Took me two long to figure this one out, followed Starrs routines for my first year of lifting, so much time wasted in doing something that never had any real benefit to my goals.

As soon as I started paused work on WS4SB my Squat and Deadlift shot up dramatically. I was swapping halting Deadlifts and paused Squats for triples on ME day and saw a great improvement in bar speed.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Think I may do madcows after but really enjoying Texas method so going to stick with it for a while.

Just wondered what you thought to the the warm up sets and wondered if it would be okay using my own warm weights rather than what specified on the spreadsheet?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Think I may do madcows after but really enjoying Texas method so going to stick with it for a while.
> 
> Just wondered what you thought to the the warm up sets and wondered if it would be okay using my own warm weights rather than what specified on the spreadsheet?


 Warm ups are there for just that

To engage motor unit recruitment and neural pathways and increase synovial fluid production

There is no set way to achieve this just make sure it doesnt become working sets

Personally I do a set of 5 with the bar then triples and singles all the way up to working weight in 20kg jumps


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Warm ups are there for just that
> 
> To engage motor unit recruitment and neural pathways and increase synovial fluid production
> 
> ...


 What are your numbers out of curiosity mate?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> What are your numbers out of curiosity mate?


 195kg squat

150kg bench

230kg deadlift

95kg press (probably 100 but I almost fainted)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> 195kg squat
> 
> 150kg bench
> 
> ...


 *LOL*

Good numbers mate. :thumb


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> Warm ups are there for just that
> 
> To engage motor unit recruitment and neural pathways and increase synovial fluid production
> 
> ...


 So when you have followed the madcow spreadsheet, have you stuck to their recommended sets or done your your own?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> So when you have followed the madcow spreadsheet, have you stuck to their recommended sets or done your your own?


 madcows is ramping sets so you need to follow the progression laid out


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

how do you get the spreadsheet to auto increase the weight in the next cycle?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> how do you get the spreadsheet to auto increase the weight in the next cycle?


 Anybody?


----------

